# Zul'Gurub Tigerboss



## Lilicia (24. Februar 2009)

Huhu!

Mein Kollege (80 Feral Tank etwa 40k HP) und ich (Holy Priest 19K HP mit Ausdauer EQ) sind derzeit ein wenig, im farm Wahn. 
Neulich hatten wir uns überlegt, bzw ich mir überlegt, ich hätte gerne den Tiger aus ZG!

Nun standen wir vor dem Boss und uns stelleten sich ein paar Probleme in den Weg.

A. Sind es diese wirklich NERVIGEN Axtwerfer(oder Berserker?) die sich drehen und somit einem im Stun halten. Keine Heilung=Kein Leben ;D
B. Ist es der Boss an sich. Er hat einen Stun und geht dann auf mich los. Einmal mit Verblassen bekomme ich die Mobs zurück zu meinem Druidischen Freund aber der Stun kommt recht bald wieder, so das ich leider mehr oder weniger schnell dem Geschehen von unten zuschaue.

Unsere Idee war, die Axtwerfer(diese Kreiseltrolle) mit meiner Jägerin zu machen. 
Dennoch bleibt dann immernoch das Problem mit dem Boss.

Hat jemand eine Idee/einen Tipp?

Wir würden uns freuen!


----------



## fabdiem (24. Februar 2009)

schau ma die buffedshow oda wowshow kp wo drin wa

da legen die den tigerboss

gibts trick für caster


----------



## Lilicia (24. Februar 2009)

Ok ich werds mir mal anschauen! 
Danke für den Tipp!
Werde mal berichten obs klappt.


----------



## youngceaser (24. Februar 2009)

Lilicia schrieb:


> Ok ich werds mir mal anschauen!
> Danke für den Tipp!
> Werde mal berichten obs klappt.


kenne leute die es alleine schaffen wieso zu 2. nicht?


----------



## GerriG (24. Februar 2009)

Denk dran die Bosse müssen alle 3 gleichzeitig fallen.
Die heilung muss unterbrochen werden.

Erst wenn alle 3 tot sind kommt der "richtige" Tigerboss :>


----------



## Lilicia (24. Februar 2009)

An sich ist der Boss null problemo die Heilung kann locker unterbrochen werden alles kein Ding.

Ich hab mir jetzt mal die Buffed Show angeschaut...leider wird an der Stelle ausgeblendet wo die Priesterin angegriffen wird.

Mein Druidischer Kollege und ich machen Mittwochs auch Kara zu zweit...an sich sollte es eigentlich kein Problem sein. Nur hauen mich diese netten Trolle einfach um. Und da er im Stun ist, kann er auch nichts machen...

Eine alte Priesterin ist leider kein Tank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Otama (24. Februar 2009)

fabdiem schrieb:


> schau ma die buffedshow oda wowshow kp wo drin wa
> 
> da legen die den tigerboss
> 
> gibts trick für caster



war das nich der raptorboss den die da killen wo die caster sich dann auf den turm stellen?


----------



## Lilicia (24. Februar 2009)

Ja, Otama das stimmt wohl. Der Trick klappt auch wunderbar. Der Raptorboss ist auch absolut nicht das Problem. Die kleine Katze bzw ihre Trolle sind das Problem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SixNight (24. Februar 2009)

dk's schaffens allein also schafft ihr beiden das wohl locker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Otama (24. Februar 2009)

Lilicia schrieb:


> Ja, Otama das stimmt wohl. Der Trick klappt auch wunderbar. Der Raptorboss ist auch absolut nicht das Problem. Die kleine Katze bzw ihre Trolle sind das Problem
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



das wollt ich auch nich sagen ich wusste nur nich ob es da nen trick bei dem boss gibt oder nicht. in der buffed show hab ich nämlich nur das mit dem raptor gesehn


----------



## Denewardtor (24. Februar 2009)

fabdiem schrieb:


> schau ma die buffedshow oda wowshow kp wo drin wa
> 
> da legen die den tigerboss
> 
> gibts trick für caster


 und zwar den hier : ERST TRASH, DANN BOSS^^


----------



## Lilicia (24. Februar 2009)

Das ein DK Es alleine schafft das glaube ich ihm locker. Wir sind nunmal keine DKs und wir schaffen es nicht. Mag vieleicht daran liegen das wir nicht so R00xXor sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und anstatt zu schreien Dks schaffen es oder ihr seid ja zu blöd...wie wärs mal mit ner Idee?


Der Trash ist an sich nicht das Problem. Der Boss stunt auch wenn der trash weg ist.


----------



## Lazarus07 (24. Februar 2009)

gibs noch den trick mit der mauer beim tigerboss ? damit er die 1. pase  überspringt?


----------



## Lilicia (24. Februar 2009)

Nicht das ich wüsste? Wie wäre denn dieser...hört sich aber eher nach...naja Bugusing an?^^


----------



## Lazarus07 (24. Februar 2009)

verrat ich dir nicht ! will ja nicht an deiner bannung veranwortlich sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lilicia (24. Februar 2009)

Sowas hab ich mir schon gedacht...

Keiner mehr ne Idee?


----------



## Spellman (24. Februar 2009)

mh....also mit nem bm-hunter + heal-priest nich das thema
von daher sehe ich gerade nicht, wo bei eurer kombo das problem liegen könnte

natürlich sollte man vorher das areal clearen, ergo mobgruppen mit axtwerfen und co umnieten..danach hat man den boss mit seinen 2 adds und den beiden tigern, die sowieso gleich umfallen..
boss + adds gleichmäßig niederknüppeln, relativ zeitnah umhaun, dann kommt phase2, nur der boss als tiger...naja..nix dolles

der stun bei den mobgruppen is meiner meinung sogar störender als beim boss.... und wieso jetz mein pet die aggro wieder bekommt und mein priest die paar sek mit den mobs kein prob hat, während du umfällst... da bin ich überfragt


----------



## Lilicia (24. Februar 2009)

Und wie macht ihr das wenn der Kerl den jenigen Stunt? Die haun ganz schön doll^^


----------



## Spellman (24. Februar 2009)

wenn der boss mein pet stunnt..dann hat der heiler aggro...nachn paar sek kommt das pet ausm stun...dann hat mein pet wieder aggro.....als heiler sollte man sich in diesem moment natürlich selber heilen


----------



## Battletanker-Kargath (24. Februar 2009)

Ich farm ihn auch nun seid 3 Wochen mit nem Priester in ZG.

Als Offwarry ganz cool da man mit cleave und wirbelwind die 3 gut gleichzeitig töten kann...einzigstes Prob is wenn sie sich auf dem letzten Drücker rezzen dann fängts wieder von vorne an, aber kein prob bei nem Healer mit gut Manaregg  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wie bereits beschrieben einfach Trash weghauen bissle nervig wegen der Axtwerfer aber wenn du erstmal mit nem dicken Tauren auf so nem dicken Tiger sitzt ist das vergessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lilicia (24. Februar 2009)

Hihi! 
Danke!
Ich versth nur gerade nicht...mein Kollege meint der BOSS an sich stunt ihn und die drei Bosse würden mich dann umhauen...der Trash liegt ja eigentlich ganz fix der Boss is das Problem


----------



## Lazarus07 (24. Februar 2009)

gucks dir an ein prist und ein dudu wie ihr beide


http://videos.buffed.de/view/video/192


----------



## Spellman (24. Februar 2009)

wenn der dudu gestunnt is und die 3 auf dich gehen..heil dich selber, bis der dudu ausm stun kommt..fertsch..


----------



## Lilicia (24. Februar 2009)

Lazarus07 schrieb:


> gucks dir an ein prist und ein dudu wie ihr beide
> 
> 
> http://videos.buffed.de/view/video/192



Habs mir angeschaut die beiden machen das Locker...dann verstehe ich aber nicht wieso wir da so probleme hatten...

Er hat Boss getankt Puff Puff Puff Druide gestunt Mobs laufen auf mich ich sterbe...bei 19K Life hä?


naja wir versuchens heute nochmal mal sehn.


----------



## youngceaser (24. Februar 2009)

Spellman schrieb:


> mh....also mit nem bm-hunter + heal-priest nich das thema
> von daher sehe ich gerade nicht, wo bei eurer kombo das problem liegen könnte
> 
> natürlich sollte man vorher das areal clearen, ergo mobgruppen mit axtwerfen und co umnieten..danach hat man den boss mit seinen 2 adds und den beiden tigern, die sowieso gleich umfallen..
> ...


ich schon pet stun dann rennen die typen auf den jäger in diesem fall aber auf den piester


----------



## Spellman (24. Februar 2009)

> ich schon pet stun dann rennen die typen auf den jäger in diesem fall aber auf den piester



nich wirklich...da ich permanent über meinem pet in der aggro liegen würde, stell ich mich dann und wann mal tot...ergo nix aggro  ... und schon hat der priest die am hals... aber wie gesagt...nicht wirklich ein prob... und wie im vid gezeigt schaffens da auch nen dudu + priest und da gehen die adds auch auf den heiler....   solltest dich eventuell drauf einstellen...schild,selfheal,.....


----------



## phexus (24. Februar 2009)

gehe fast jede ID mit Deffkrieger (27k) und Klopperschami. Erst den Raum mit Axtwerfern clearen, Schami heilt bissl ab und an. Dann auf Thekal. Den Heiler zuerst runter auf 25k, dann den andren, dann den den der Heiler grad geheilt hat, dann Thekal auf 25k, dann Heiler down, alle down. Schaffen 4 Bosse in 40min. Gaz Rhanka, Panterboss wegen der 2. Faustwaffe, Mandokir und Thekal.


----------



## Lilicia (24. Februar 2009)

Huhu!
Danke für eure ganzen hilfen! Wir stehen gerade vor den Toren ZG's und werden jetzt mal unser Glück versuchen.

Ich berichte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

!


----------



## Lilicia (24. Februar 2009)

So...hat geklappt

Lustigerweise hat ers nur geschafft ein zwei mal zu stunnen danke für Tipps und anregungen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shurycain (25. Februar 2009)

SixNight schrieb:


> dk's schaffens allein also schafft ihr beiden das wohl locker
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



dk`s sind ja auch scheiße 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Josey (25. Februar 2009)

Huhu,
ich farme seid einer Weile mit meinem Holypriest und einen Kumpel (Dolchschurke) den Tigerboss ab. Als Tip für dich kann ich nur sagen, die richtige Heilung zur rechten Zeit retten euch den Hintern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bei den Axtwerfern zB vorher Gebet der Besserung auf einen von euch und das springt dann lustig hin und her, die Heilung reicht schon um den reinkommenden Schaden weg zuheilen. Gleiches gilt beim Boss, das ständige Silencen und stunnen nervt aber wenn man Schild/Erneuerung/Gebet aufrecht erhält ist auch das kein Problem. 

Hoffe es hilft ein bisschen


----------



## Mari0 (25. Februar 2009)

Hi, also ich lege den wöchentlich solo, bin furor krieger und naxx25er eq..

ist eig. ganz leicht, ich nutz halt den bugg aus.. man pullt den boss mit einem mount, reitet nach hinten, von wo man gekommen ist und geht auf den stein zu, springt drauf und der boss bleibt dan bissel stehen und nachher geht er wieder back, das paar mal machen dan kommt er auf einmal automatisch in diese form, und die adds sind weg bis auf die 2tiger nonelite, und die klopp ich dan ganz locker weg.. wobei n'heiltrank und hexer gs immer gut iss fürs mitnehmen..

mfg

mario


----------



## Eboron (21. April 2010)

GZ =)

Nächstes Mal gehste mit Pala und legst die solo ;-P


----------



## Albra (21. April 2010)

der vorraum muss gar nicht gecleart werden man kann direkt zum boss durch und er addet nicht.. ihr müsst euch halt nur so stellen dass das knockback euch nicht in diese stehengebliebenen gruppen wirft (also mitm hintern zum stall drehen) ansonsten die mobs mit dem klingenwirbel halt zudotten dann fallen die während ihrer stunphase alleine um (sehr nett anzuschaun XD) der druide kann auhc noch dornen buffen.. auch nochmal extraschaden  während dem stun

wenn die 3 priester dann sich dauernd hochheilen wartet bis alle wieder volles leben haben ansonsten ist das eine neverending story - haste einen auf 20k ist der nächste wieder voll und so weiter... die müssen gleichmäßig runtergebracht werden thekal hat dabei mehr leben als seine freunde also auf ihn dann noch primärdps währen die anderen gedottet und nach und nach angeglichen werden - der der geheilt wurde bekommt dann erstmal burst bis er auf dem lebensniveau der anderen beiden ist

dein bärchen kann sich auch mal ein pvptrinket holen um aus dem stun rauszukommen ihr beiden müsst nah beieinander stehen sonst charget einer der mobs  - ist zwar wegen dem stilleeffekt doof aber nya..


----------



## Reyzero (21. April 2010)

Hmm .... kanns irgendwie nich verstehen was du meinst - der Stun den sie machen dauert 5 Sek und wirklich DMG machen sie auch nicht .... glaube das sollte nicht das problem sein das du die Bosse kurz auf dir hast. Kritisch wirds eventuell wenn du dann gesilenced bist - aber wie gesagt, die machen nicht alszu viel dmg. Hott dich einfach immer mit zu oder stell dich mit PvP Set (wenn vorhanden) hin. Mache den Boss als Retri auch locker solo - Müsst halt nur aufpassen dass sie gleichzeitig sterben. Alternativ kann mans auch mit kiten um den Altar versuchen oder so.


----------



## Nachtglanz (21. April 2010)

Priester Schilde wirken wunder.

Zudem.. wenn ich mit meine Pala Tank, ganze 30k HP selfbuffed.. den Boss & Trash alleine schaffe.. dann solltet ihr das zu 2. im Schlaf hinbekommen?!


----------



## TheGui (21. April 2010)

hm hab den boss shcon öffters solo gelagt..wo bitte stunt der?

oder meinst due die Axtwerfer?

*Die kan man einfach umgehen ohne sie zu pullen*. danach rennst unter die hütte und legst den boss!


----------



## Nexus.X (21. April 2010)

TheGui schrieb:


> hm hab den boss shcon öffters solo gelagt..wo bitte stunt der?
> 
> oder meinst due die Axtwerfer?
> 
> *Die kan man einfach umgehen ohne sie zu pullen*. danach rennst unter die hütte und legst den boss!


Des Boss benutzt, wenn man zu zweit ist eine Art Solarplexus wie die Schurken. Wie es ist wenn man allein da drin ist weiß ich nicht, aber selbst wenn er ihn da auch nutzen würde, würde man ja sofort wieder rausgehaun werden, sodass man es kaum wahrnimmt.


----------



## Cazor (21. April 2010)

Lilicia schrieb:


> Huhu!
> 
> Mein Kollege (80 Feral Tank etwa 40k HP) und ich (Holy Priest 19K HP mit Ausdauer EQ) sind derzeit ein wenig, im farm Wahn.
> Neulich hatten wir uns überlegt, bzw ich mir überlegt, ich hätte gerne den Tiger aus ZG!
> ...




A)Die Axtwerfer lass ich stehen. Ja, sie machen einen Knockbackstun, solange die Castzeit ihres Wirbels dauert. Man kann aber einfach durchreiten. Auf die Jungen Tiger achten! Wenn man trotzdem addet, die Axtwerfer fokussen und der Heiler auf Maxrange schnell. 

man lese die Bosstaktiken von früher und setzte diese um. Guides gibts genug. Ich machs so und ich mach ZG die Mountbosse in unter 20min. Allein und incl. Anreise. 
Tipp: bei manchen Bossen ist es einfacher, allein zu kämpfen, während der Kumpel umme Ecke wartet. Geht ausser bei Jindo und Hakkar bei allen ZG Bossen. 

Und: ja, Thekal macht den Stun auch, wenn man allein ist. Er entwaffnet auch. 

Bei Thekal markiere ich den rechten (Zelot Zoth oder sowas...) - denn der ist es, welcher heilt. Dann fokusse ich den eigentlichen Boss auf ca 30k, in diesem Moment ca kommt die erste Heilung, Target switch auf den markierten, Cast unterbrechen, dann switch ich auf den bisher noch gar nicht gehauenen, hau den auf 25k runter, danach kille ich den Heiler und kann dabei super unterbrechen, da ich ihn direkt im Fokus hab und währenddessen cleave ich seine Kumpels wech. Wenn der gemarkte heilen will, sieht man das recht gut, erstmal dreht er sich weg und zweitens ist seine Heilanimation (glühende Hände bis zum Hals^^) kaum zu übersehen.Oft habe ich meine 60er Prieserin dabei, die stelle ich an die angrenzende Mauer (dort, wo vorher das Rudel Tiger lagerte) und sie kann dissen oder mitlooten, ohne jemals die Aggro gehabt zu haben.


----------



## Avek (21. April 2010)

Vilt. die adds vor dem Boss killn...fail


----------



## Flachtyp (21. April 2010)

Hab den Boss auch schon öfters mitm Dudu gesoloed und kann sagen, daß man bei den 3 Axtwerfern rechts vor Thekal(ja, man sollte natürlich die rechte Seite clearen - logisch !) wirklich Pech haben kann und sie machen ihren Axtwirbel genau nacheinander. Dann hat man nämlich keine Zeit dmg zu machen oder sich zu heilen.


----------



## Cazor (21. April 2010)

Flachtyp schrieb:


> (ja, man sollte natürlich die rechte Seite clearen - logisch !)




wozu? um den Voodoohaufen zu looten?


----------



## wowoo (21. April 2010)

Also ich mach den mit meinem Hunter jede ID solo.

Einfach den Boss vor das Tor ziehen, ihn einmal schlagen lassen und zurück reiten..

Das macht man ein paar mal und schon resettet er und is in der 2. Phase, so schafft man ihn mit jeder Klasse solo. 

Gibt 100 Videos auf Youtube, einfach nach "Zul'Gurub Tiger Boss solo bug 3.3" oder so suchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gorlh (22. April 2010)

Also ich mache auch immer den ZG Tiger Boss Solo als DD feral in Bär.
Aber ich weiß net wieso ihr den Trash macht, der ist voll scheiße und man braucht ihn gar ned zu machen, wenn man beim Bossfight nicht so dumm ist und da hinläuft.
Und als Bär ist das echt Easy going Prankenhieb spammen und auf aufpassen, dass man nicht einen zu weit runter nukt.Notfalls 1-2 heals erstmal durchgehen lassen die kriegt man ja schnell wieder down. Dann wenn man den Boss auf ca. 40 % hat kann man Heals anfangen zu unterbrechen.


----------



## Fremder123 (22. April 2010)

Ich mach den normalerweise mit meiner Frau zusammen. Ich bin Vergelter und dank des T10-2er-Bonus braucht man nur mittels Göttlicher Sturm auf den Boss kloppen... die Adds fallen alleine um, auch dann wenn mal einer wiederbelebt wird. Meine Frau ist derweil Heil-Schamine und heilt das bisschen Schaden was reinkommt. Sie könnte zwar auch als Verstärker mit draufhauen, heilt aber zur Zeit sowieso lieber. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Axtwerfer kann man eigentlich getrost links liegen lassen, außer man will gezielt Ruf farmen. Die können tatsächlich zum Problem werden und selbst unser Gilden-MT (Schutzpala mit knapp 50k HP unbuffed) hat zugegeben, dass er einmal beim Solofarmen nach zig Minuten Dauerstun von denen gekillt wurde. Also keinesfalls mitten in die reinlaufen. Aber wenn man die einfach nicht beachtet, sollte auch der Rest ein Kinderspiel sein und grad zu zweit ist der Bosskampf heutzutage wirklich einfach.


----------



## Devide86 (22. April 2010)

ich mach den jedes mal als feral oder als ret pala alleine früher hab ich quasi zeit verschändet indem ich die mobs vor dem boss gekillt hab (wo der boss aber auch ohne geht wen man den in sein häuschen pullt und da tankt ) einzelne gruppe natürlich sind 3 ander zahl wen man alle 3 pullt is das ganz klar ein wipe wen man keine buble hat. Für den trash hab ich immer einen cct den einen der trolle gekillt und den zweiten im stun gekillt so das die erst garnicht dazu kommen zu wirbeln verstehe daher nicht wo das problem ist.
Zu dem boss an sich ein einfacher gegner auser man ist caster bzw is auf zauber angwiesen wie die paladine.Als feral hab ich alle auf 15 % gehauen den heal durch charge angebrochen da stun ab und zu nicht getroffen hat  bei 15 % dan berserker an und mit zerfleischen einfach gekillt kein problem also in dern 5 secunden bevor der richtige boss auftaucht paar hots und weiter getankt alles kein problem durch verbesserter rudelführer auch keine heilung benötigt.Als paladin is das etwas schwerer da sie mich entwaffnen silencen und stunnen was es um einiges schwerer macht die heals zu unterbrechen besondern wen stun und silence gleichzeitig oder nacheinander kommen aber in ca 10 - 15 min kampf is das auch erledigt (hier hatte ich es auch als tank versucht aber hab für den 1 try + kill 1 stunde gebraucht + nachbuffen da ich noch mehr auf cats und waffen angewiesen bin und der schaden nicht so hoch ist  dazu kommt noch das ich mich nicht instant healen kann und extrem schnell ohne healer im rücken oom bin ps ja ich weiß das man götliche bitte anmacht bringt aber kaum was) 

ja das wars von mir wem die mangelnde zeichensetzung oder die groß/kleinschreibung stört die ich nicht biss kaum verwendet hab braucht das net zu lesen 

mfg


----------



## Xerom (22. April 2010)

wowoo schrieb:


> Also ich mach den mit meinem Hunter jede ID solo.
> 
> Einfach den Boss vor das Tor ziehen, ihn einmal schlagen lassen und zurück reiten..
> 
> ...



Das war mal geht nicht mehr war ein Bug oder so.^^


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (22. April 2010)

SixNight schrieb:


> dk's schaffens allein also schafft ihr beiden das wohl locker
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




nicht nur ein dk....auch ein krieger, pala druide, hunter......

zu 2. ist er mit manchen kombos schwerer als alleine.


----------



## Sapper13 (22. April 2010)

Hi Du,

bin auch ein Feral Tank und mach den jetzt seid ca. 15 IDs solo.

pass auf so gehts.

Nonelite Tiger: 

Dein Tank geht in Katzenform und pullt immer einen Tiger wenn dieser gerade außerhalb der Range der 3 Mobgruppen mit den Axtwerfern ist. Das geht sehr gut. Zwei schläge und der Tiger ist tot (KATZE!!! nicht bär, weil Bär zu lange braucht um nen ordentlich DMG Style über wut aufzubauen und dann läuft der kleine Tiger schon zur Gruppe und pullt sie)

Es sind 5 kleine Tiger!

Die 3 Axtwerfergruppen!

Wechseln in Bärform. 1rst Target immer der Mittlere Axtwerfer. Dein Kollege sollte die Glyphe drinn haben bei der Zermalmen auf 2 Gegner geht! Erst Axtwerfer vor dem ersten Wirbelzyklus down! <-- das geht wenn das nicht geht, ist dein 40 K Tankbär ne Pfeife ;-)

Dann kommt der Wirbel (Baumrinde an) Dann den nächsten downmachen und schnell auf den letzten switchen und betäuben dann im betäuben den daunmachen. Sofern Zermalmen gerade gecastet wurde, Prankenhieb spammen damit die lästigen Tiger auch drauf gehen.

UND IMMER NUR EINE GRUPPE PULLEN es sei denn Du stehst auf den Geistheiler und willst dich wieder mit ihm treffen.

BOSSKAMPF!

Dein Bärentank soll bitte das Schamiadd markieren und mit der Rechten Maustaste für sich als Fokustarget setzen. Dann soll er dieses neue Symbol mittig über seine Castleiste legen.

Phase 1: 3 Bosse und die Tiger

Prankenhieb spammen und fokussiere den Hauptboss Thekal. Den ersten heal könnt ihr durchlassen der gilt eh nur für die Tiger <- geht wohl immer au den mit der niedrigsten HP und dan der Stelle sollten die Tiger schon die niedrigste HP haben, weil die drei bosse über 100 K liegen während die Tiger glaub ich nur zwischen 8-10k haben. So dann werden die Tiger plattgemacht und es kommt Phase 2

Phase 2. 3 Bosse

Dein Kumpel spammt Prankenhieb und visiert Thekal an. Dabei sollte er immer Zermalmen raushauen. ABER! Er sollte auch soviel Gribs haben, das er den CENTERBOSS <-- der in der Mitte steht als Thekal dreht, sodass mal die Henner und mal der Schurke was davon abbekommen, denn was bringt es euch wenn Thekal 1 % hat die Schamanin 1 % hat und der Schurke 30 %?

Wenn die Henne heal casten will habt ihr (hoffe du hast es geskilled wenn nicht ist es auch wayne) 2-3 Möglichkeiten diesen zu unterbrechen

1. Hieb (langer CD!)
2. Wilde Attacke (sobald sie anfängt zu casten, das FOkussymbol was ich anfangs erklärt habe anklicken damit sie im gewusel nicht gesucht werden muss und dann Rückwärts laufen und direkt anchargen <-- zack der cast ist unterbrochen)
3. Du haust nen Silence drauf.

So mit Zermalmen und Prankenhieb sollte das Team irgendwann bei 5% liegen. Dann nochmal den letzten Heal abwarten und unterbrechen und dann Berserker raus und Zerfetzen Spammen was das Zeugs hällt (haut ja auch 3 Gegner) dann sollten alle 3 gleichezeitig liegen. Achtet aber darauf, das wenn ihr mal 5,5,7 oder 5,10,5 jedenfalls einen mit mehr leben habt als die anderen beiden, dann ordentlich auf den draufrotzt damit der schnell down geht.

So die drei sind platz und es kommt die Phase 3. Die laufende Mietzekatze.

Der ist so lächerlich, da kannste bei stehen bleiben und pennen. Prankhieb spammen, Zerfleischen (oder Zerfetzen naja dein kumpel wird schon wissen welches) einfach auf CD halten und dann noch Zermalmen und der Typ liegt im dreck. Wie gesagt....als 40k unbuffed Bärchen, sollte dein Kollege den locker solo machen können <-- sag ihm das aber nicht sonst darfste zu Hause bleiben wie meine Varsallen als ich es das erste mal Solo gepackt hab! ;-)

Ist ein Teewurstboss der nur nervt, wenn du es nicht packst die typen gleichzeitig zu legen, aber was solls.....dann machst als bär regeneration und fängst halt wieder von vorne an he he.

Ätzender finde ich Jindo Solo oder neuerdings Hakkar dieser Übernehmenslurch, aber als Bär kannste ZG komplett solo machen ist ein Heimspiel, solltest nur nicht wie ein Vollhorst die Axtwerfer pullen. Ganz geil ist es z. B. die Panther bei Arlokk (also oben noch bevor man reingeht) zu pullen und dann rückwärts zu gehen udn einfach alles zu pullen. Mittlerweile Tanke ich viele Instanzen auch heros nur noch Rückwärts und looten tue ich auch nicht mehr (jeder gegen jeden <-- außer in Randoms), weil das ist so geil du bekommst einfach keinen Schaden mehr als Bär, selbst wenn du nen Teewurstheiler mit <- 19k Mana hast.

Grüzze

Sapper


----------



## HMC-Pretender (22. April 2010)

Habe auch mal bisschen was in ZG Solo gemacht als Disziplinpriester. Ist ein Jahr her oder so und mein Equip war damals nichts besonderes. Die Axtwerfer konnte ich solo erledigen, dürfte kein Problem sein, wenn man ein bisschen was von Movement und LoS versteht (es sollten nie mehrere gleichzeitig auf dich werfen sonst stehst du im perfekten Stunlock).

Den Boss selbst habe ich allerdings nicht gepackt, da kam einfach noch zuviel Schaden rein, aber ich habs auch nur ein paarmal probiert. Der Platz sollte dann natürlich Axtwerferfrei sein.


----------



## Sapper13 (22. April 2010)

HMC-Pretender schrieb:


> Habe auch mal bisschen was in ZG Solo gemacht als Disziplinpriester. Ist ein Jahr her oder so und mein Equip war damals nichts besonderes. *Die Axtwerfer konnte ich solo* erledigen, dürfte kein Problem sein, wenn man ein bisschen was von Movement und LoS versteht (*es sollten nie mehrere gleichzeitig auf dich werfen sonst stehst du im perfekten Stunlock*).
> 
> Den Boss selbst habe ich allerdings nicht gepackt, da kam einfach noch zuviel Schaden rein, aber ich habs auch nur ein paarmal probiert. Der Platz sollte dann natürlich Axtwerferfrei sein.



Ähm - das ist nicht dein ernst oder? Hab die epicfail stelle mal schön dick markiert für dich. Das sind jeweils 3 Axtwerfer. Ich glaub du bist gerade aufgestanden und hast letzte nach bischen viel getrunken oder du weißt überhaupt nicht worum es hier geht und wolltest einfach nurmal so tun als hättest du nen Hauch einer Ahnung! Oder hab ich verpasst das Dizzipriester jetzt bei 3 gepullten Humanoiden gegner 2 Polymorphen können und den dritten dann Solo machen.

Meine Güte ist das arm.Wie willste bitte wenn Du den einen gerade bearbeitest die anderen beiden davon überzeugen das sie nicht werfen sollen? Ahhh ich habs.

Hörmal Axtwerfer A: ich hab dich ja gleich down, könntest Du den beiden anderen bitte sagen sie sollen kurz den Müll raustragen (vorzugweise bis meine CDs wieder frei sind)

Oder wie wäre es hiermit

Hey Axtwerfer B+C bitte geht mal kurz mit den Tiger gassi, die stinken wie de schimmelische Kääääs.. 

Was machste bei nem Thread über ne Ony Taktik? Schreibste dann, das Nefarian eigentlich nach dem Nerf von Shadowflame nicht mehr so schwer ist?


----------



## wildrazor09 (22. April 2010)

Wenn die Axtwerfen massenhaft da sind und man alleine da ist, ist es wirklich etwa hart, aber ansonsten mache ich den BOss als Blut Dk Solo


----------



## Sapper13 (22. April 2010)

wildrazor09 schrieb:


> Wenn die Axtwerfen massenhaft da sind und man alleine da ist, ist es wirklich etwa hart, aber ansonsten mache ich den BOss als Blut Dk Solo



Jo eben, aber bitte erkläre das mal Captain Diszi von der USS ich hab gepennt. Und btw. wer den Boss pullt ohne den Trash vorher zu machen (was wirklich nicht lange dauert) der soll hier nicht rumheulen


----------



## Rooni (22. April 2010)

Also ich haue mit meinem DK den Boss solo um.

Zuerst haue ich alle Trashis um , dann pulle ich mit Army of Death den BOss und schicke meinen Ghul auf Zelot.

Dann haue ich alle so runter das sie ungefähr den selben HP stand haben und knall sie mit AoE um.

Mein DK ist Unholy geskillt , sodass ich am meisten Selfheal rausholen kann . 2-3k HPS .


----------



## HMC-Pretender (22. April 2010)

> Ähm - das ist nicht dein ernst oder? Hab die epicfail stelle mal schön dick markiert für dich. Das sind jeweils 3 Axtwerfer. Ich glaub du bist gerade aufgestanden und hast letzte nach bischen viel getrunken oder du weißt überhaupt nicht worum es hier geht und wolltest einfach nurmal so tun als hättest du nen Hauch einer Ahnung! Oder hab ich verpasst das Dizzipriester jetzt bei 3 gepullten Humanoiden gegner 2 Polymorphen können und den dritten dann Solo machen.



Mein lieber jugendlicher Freund - nur weil das 3 in einer Gruppe sind und ich keinen davon CC'en kann, heißt das noch nicht, dass ich zulassen müsste, dass allle gleichzeitig auf mich werfen. LoS ist dein Freund. Es gibt dort vor Ort Mauern und Ecken, die Axtwerfer haben Maximalreichweiten und sie bleiben ewig auf der Stelle stehen wenn sie wirbeln. Kombiniere dass, mische deine deine Priesterdots dazu und streue eine Prise Skill drüber und genieße die Show.

Flame on 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ellesime (22. April 2010)

Also ich war auch oft genug mit noch nem 2. da drin in der Hoffnung auf den Raptor und/oder den Tiger.Wenn mans etwas klüger anstellt,braucht man nicht einen einzigen Trashmob plattzumachen.Mit Lvl 80 ist die Aggrorange so klein dass man problemlos am Trash vorbei kommt.
Als Healpriest bei Thekal in kombi mit Druide ist das im Prinzip auch nicht weiter schwer.Der ganze Fight sollte üblicherweise im Käfig hinter den 3 Mobs stattfinden.Der Druide mit den 3 Mobs auf der einen Seite,der Priest auf der anderen Seite.Sollte der Druide im Verlauf der ersten Phase gestunt werden,wovon man im Übrigen mehrmals ausgehen kann,und die Mobs rennen zum Priest dann einfach Schild,POM,Renew und sich selbst am Leben halten.Die Distanz zum Druiden sorgt für ein paar zusätzliche Sekunden bis die Mobs ankommen.Läuft der Stun aus dann drehen die Mobs für gewöhnlich von ganz allein um und prügeln wieder auf den Druiden.Das einzig wirkliche Problem wäre ein gewirkter Heal der,bedingt durch den Stun,nicht unterbrochen werden kann aber der Fall tritt nicht so oft auf.
Im Grunde also ganz einfach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (22. April 2010)

ihr merkt schon das der thread 1 jahr alte ist und die noch in t7 da waren? in t10 kann man den mit verbundenen wegrofln

den trash lässt man weg und killt einfach den boss


----------



## Parkway (22. April 2010)

hab da solo mitm defwarri auch keinerlei probleme, ohne bug und so. ganz normal

halt alle 3 nacheinander auf 5-10 prozent klopfen und währenddessen jeden heal unterbrechen.
und sie dann gemainsam weghauen.

wirklich nicht schwer, und zu 2t ein wahres kinderspiel. man muss aifach in der heal&rezz phase jeden cast unterbrechen.


----------



## Parkway (22. April 2010)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> ihr merkt schon das der thread 1 jahr alte ist und die noch in t7 da waren? in t10 kann man den mit verbundenen wegrofln
> 
> den trash lässt man weg und killt einfach den boss




oops


----------



## Tschinkn (22. April 2010)

Ellesime schrieb:


> Also ich war auch oft genug mit noch nem 2. da drin in der Hoffnung auf den Raptor und/oder den Tiger.Wenn mans etwas klüger anstellt,braucht man nicht einen einzigen Trashmob plattzumachen.Mit Lvl 80 ist die Aggrorange so klein dass man problemlos am Trash vorbei kommt.


habe auch grad den Eröffnungspost gelesen und mich schon sehr wundern müssen. Vom Anfang bis zum Raptorboss und von dort bis zum Tigerboss bleiben Schild und Schwert da wo sie sind. Beim Runterreiten vom Raptorboss kann man sogar über die Mobs drüberspringen ohne zu pullen - so klein ist die Aggrorange...

Und der Raptorboss wird eben oben bekämpft (nach den Fears immer wieder hochlaufen) - piece of cake und ganz locker solo zu machen für alle Tanks.
Den Tigerboss wie gesagt im Käfig. Heilung unterbrechen und ansonsten Ruhe bewahren - nichts erzwingen. Stattdessen immer wieder anpassen uns im richtigen Moment Gas geben. Der Priester kann mit heiliger Nova arbeiten um die Mobs gleichzeitig runterzuziehen, der Tank wechselt regelmäßig das Target. Ebenfalls nicht schwer. Mit etwas Übung auch solo zu machen.


----------



## Chiichi (22. April 2010)

als ich habe das immer mit destro hexer (ich) und nem heal schami gemacht (bester freund)

trash hauen wir keinen der platz hinten reicht völlig aus.

manchmal gibts auch so tage da ist man im dauerstunn...aber die mobs rennen wieder zu mir zurück sobald der stun weg ist.

du als heiler stehst am besten links vom "thron" und er ganz weit rechts. dann bekommst du zumindest kaum silence ab.

es sind glaub max 2 stuns die verursachen dass die gruppe auf dich rennt. hör dann auf mim casten snst bekommst eine rein die global cooldwn verursacht ^^

bissl einüben das  ist alles 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cazor (22. April 2010)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> ihr merkt schon das der thread 1 jahr alte ist und die noch in t7 da waren? in t10 kann man den mit verbundenen wegrofln
> 
> den trash lässt man weg und killt einfach den boss




jo aber mit T7 hab ich ZG auch schon solo gemacht (Blut DK)


----------



## Teal (22. April 2010)

Der Thread ist zwar schon *uralt*, aber die Diskussion scheint ja noch immer interessant zu sein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wir behalten den Thread auf jeden Fall mal im Auge.

Gruß,
Teal


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (22. April 2010)

Cazor schrieb:


> jo aber mit T7 hab ich ZG auch schon solo gemacht (Blut DK)


solo ist es auch einfacher als zu zweit^^

wenn man zu zweit ist, besonders mit nem caster, bekommt der aggrohalter solarplexus und die alle hauen den stoffi mit kick/silence um. besonders als man in ausdauergear nur 19k hp hatte, war das sehr gefährlich


----------



## Kleina Jäga (22. April 2010)

zurnot einfach mal nen extra dd warri oder so mitnehmen und den killn und sonst als heiler wegrennen


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: nicht aufs Datum geguckt ^^ aber wegrennen ftw


----------



## rastafari203 (22. April 2010)

Ich mach den mit meinem Kriegertank solo.... voll einfach


----------



## Steel (22. April 2010)

ich mach den raptor und tiger boss auch solo als paladin tank, also schwer ist es wirklich nicht... 
ein tipp, drückt im kampf gegen den tigerboss die taste V da seht ihr die lebensbalken von den gegnern
 und könnt somit immer wieder zwischen den zielen hin und her switchen damit ihr sie gleichzeitig tot habt


----------



## Darksasuke (22. April 2010)

Also ich hab auch ne priest allerdings shadow aber ich mache es immer mit meinem bro zsm der hat ne tankdk das ist mal richtig easy er tankt die ich zieh die auf 10% runter die leute und dann aoe ich die weg aber tiger hab ich leider immer noch net xD


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (22. April 2010)

Den Boss schafft man als Dudu auch alleine. 
Und die Trolle einfach wegbomben evtl. bisschen CC benutzen.
Und nicht vergessen das der Boss + Adds gleichzeitig sterben müssen.^^

EDIT : nicht vergessen den heal von dem einen add zu kicken.


----------



## shade69 (22. April 2010)

Ich muss zugeben ich hab nu nich alles gelesen aber den boss kann man locker mit nem dudu solo machen...

Warum pullt ihr die axtwerfer ueberhaupt? schoen in der mitte durchlaufen, boss kloppen gut is! Wenn ich da rein geh wird kein mob gepullt ausser dem boss!


----------



## wowoo (23. April 2010)

Xerom schrieb:


> Das war mal geht nicht mehr war ein Bug oder so.^^



Natürlich geht das noch O.o gestern erst mit Mage gemacht, dauert so ca 5 min..

Mit Pala und Hunter schaff ich ihn aber auch ganz leicht ohne Bug.


----------



## Stevster (23. April 2010)

Also ich mache den Tigerboss locker solo (43k unbuffed) und das aber auch schon seit Naxx Equip (glaube damals 30k unbuffed). Dein Problem mit dem Verblassen würde ich so lösen, ihr machtn den Berserker der vor dem Eingang zum Plateu rumläuft platt und du stellst dich auf Max Range... Sobald der Stun kommt und der Boss incl Helfer dir ans Leder ääääh den Stoff wollen rennst du weg. Da der Stun nur glaube 2 Sec geht dürften die nicht an dich rankommen. 
Ein Tipp für den Krieger: Der Mob der Stunnt lässt sich auch stunnen =) Ausserdem kann er das entwaffnet nicht^^ Nutze einfach deine kompletten Stunfähigkeiten (Erschütternder Schlag/Schockwelle/Rache(Falls geskillt) )
Dann Donnerknall, Verwunden, Demo Shout aufrecht erhalten und die Heilung unterbrechen und der Boss wird liegen, sofern alle 3 gleichzeitig sterben.

Zum Trash hab ich keine Tipps, da müsst ihr einfach nur den Stun überleben. Und achtet auf die kleinen Tiger, denn die rennen weg und adden neue... Das schafft man , solo als Krieger zumindest, nicht.
Hoffe ich konnte helfen und gutes Droppluck. Bei mir isser noch nicht gedroppt


----------



## Golfyarmani (23. April 2010)

Ich hatte mich letzte Woche beide Mountbosse alleine als Ele Schami versucht, erst den Dinoboss und dann den Tigerboss. Und hatte es nach Kampfrausch, und Erdele gut hinbekommen. Ich werde es nun jede Woche neu versuchen bis ich beide Mounts habe.


----------



## Lekraan (23. April 2010)

Soweit ich weiß, kann man da einen kleinen Bug ausnutzen. Muss man glaube ich auf so einem Baumstumpf rennen, wenn die Adds kommen.

Bin mir aber nicht sicher, ob das heute noch klappt. Kann sein, dass Blizzard den Bug schon wieder entfernt hat ^^

so long, lg


----------



## Florena. (23. April 2010)

also diese komischen axt typen könnt ihr auslassen die mach ich auch nicht und man kommt super dran vorbei auch ohne schleichen...dein druiden freund muss die dann oben wo die stehen tanken....schonmal probiert das du später dazu gehst? also das du hinten bleibst und erst vor kommst wenn dein freund wirklich heilung braucht? ich gehe da auch immer mit mein druiden tank rein und kurz bevor alle 3 umfallen und der eigentliche boss kommt zünde ich alles und wenn der eigtliche tigerboss da ist kannst du ja auch nach vorn gehen und dich mit in den kampf einmischen^^ mehr fällt mir dazu nicht ein ich mach das immer allein oder ab und an mal mit mein hunter und noch nie probs gehabt


----------



## MoonFrost (23. April 2010)

Lilicia schrieb:


> Huhu!
> 
> Mein Kollege (80 Feral Tank etwa 40k HP) und ich (Holy Priest 19K HP mit Ausdauer EQ) sind derzeit ein wenig, im farm Wahn.
> Neulich hatten wir uns überlegt, bzw ich mir überlegt, ich hätte gerne den Tiger aus ZG!
> ...




Der druide kann das sogar solo machen....................................
btw niemand macht die trashwerfer vorm boss. lauft halt dran vorbei.
und dann aoet die 3bosse einfach weg und auf den mop der geheilt wird fokus. so liegt der boss in 2min (so lange, da ihr ja wohl kein dd habt. tanks sind eigendlich überflüssig da).


----------



## wowoo (25. April 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß, kann man da einen kleinen Bug ausnutzen. Muss man glaube ich auf so einem Baumstumpf rennen, wenn die Adds kommen.
> 
> Bin mir aber nicht sicher, ob das heute noch klappt. Kann sein, dass Blizzard den Bug schon wieder entfernt hat ^^
> 
> so long, lg



Ne, geht seit 3.3 nicht mehr.

Es gibt aber einen neuen den ich oben schon beschrieben hab^^


----------



## Lenay (25. April 2010)

Komisch ich hab mit meiner Druidin genau so viel HP und mache beide Bosse komplett solo und mit den Axtwerfern habe ich auch keine Probleme.Ich hau bevor ich auf die losgehe immer schön Hots auf mich drauf und bekomme die immer ohne zu verrecken alleine hin und wenn es denn mal brenzlich wird mach ich einfach Schattenmimik und starte 'nen neuen Versuch.Natürlich hatte ich anfangs auch Probleme und musste mich erst einmal reinfinden ,aber mittlerweile ist es so, das ich da im Schlaf durchrenne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.Als kleiner Tipp vielleicht,könntet ihr einen immer rechtzeitig betäuben z.B. mit Hieb ,Griff der Natur für kurze Zeit festhalten oder direkt von vorne rein einen Axtwerfer wurzeln.Das würde die ganze Sache auf jeden fall vereinfachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## HugoBoss24 (25. April 2010)

man kann einfach den trash komplett auslassen. ich reite mit meinem pala immer durch zum boss fix umhauen und wieder raus.


----------



## Dabow (25. April 2010)

youngceaser schrieb:


> kenne leute die es alleine schaffen wieso zu 2. nicht?



Mein Bruder macht das als Retri auch immer allein O.o


----------



## Frek01 (25. April 2010)

wo liegt das problem? als dk un deff warri hab ich beide mount bosse mit 80 solo gekillt und wennd n feral dabei ist wird das wohl nicht so schwer sein.
schaut euch videos in youtube an das ist schon machbar


----------



## quicksilver82 (25. April 2010)

also ich mach das mit meiner freundin ab und an.
sie druide und ich schurke.
geht damit prima


----------



## Phash (25. April 2010)

als Bär mit T7 Niveau Gear locker solo zu legen.


----------



## Archiebald (25. April 2010)

Sollte alles kein Problem sein. Ich selbst spiele n Fury Warrior und war letztens mit nem Kumpel, der n Heal Shaman spielt drin - zu zweit ist das wirklich alles easy 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wie schon richtig gesagt wurde müssen die drei Hanseln quasi gleichzeitig down gehen, dann kommt der Boss. Wir haben außerdem den Bereich vor dem Boss komplett gecleared, da wir nicht mehr sicher waren, ob die alle in den Bosskampf adden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pereace2010 (25. April 2010)

Lazarus07 schrieb:


> verrat ich dir nicht ! will ja nicht an deiner bannung veranwortlich sein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




brauchste auch garnicht verraten weils gefixt wurde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edanos (25. April 2010)

Genau, einfach den Trash weghauen und dann müsste das passen!


----------



## Zuraxx (25. April 2010)

Ich schaffen den Tigerboss mit meinem Feral Tank (44k hp mit mdw) alleine, einfach darauf achten das Zermalmen die mit mehr hp trifft und ab 30% hp der bosse Berserker zünden (vielleicht auch am anfang der kampfen baumrinde für weniger dmg und schwupp, looten und enttäuscht dreinschaun weil wiedermal kein Tigerchen gedroppt ist^^


----------



## addyy09 (25. April 2010)

man muss die axtwerfer nicht töten, um den boss zu killen!
man kann auch einfach bis zum boss laufen, in die eckse stellen, und boss bzw. bösse umlegen.
Trash muss man net pullen


----------



## Cazor (25. April 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





;P 


zwar nicht der Tiger aber fürn Allie is doch der Raptor viiiel imbarerer-gegönnt wurder mir wieder nich war aber keiner dabei, der ne 2 hätt würfeln können^^


----------



## WarhammerOnlineFanboy (25. April 2010)

Boah ihr naps wenn ich das sehe man kann den boss mit n bug locker solo killen indemm man den ddor glicht benutzt dadurch verliert er beide adds.Hier ein Video dazu.Erstens wird man davon nicht gebannt der war schon 5 jahre buggy und es hat noch nie jemand bann gekriegt ->>http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QJxyYin1594


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (25. April 2010)

WarhammerOnlineFanboy schrieb:


> Boah ihr naps wenn ich das sehe man kann den boss mit n bug locker solo killen indemm man den ddor glicht benutzt dadurch verliert er beide adds.Hier ein Video dazu.Erstens wird man davon nicht gebannt der war schon 5 jahre buggy und es hat noch nie jemand bann gekriegt ->>http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QJxyYin1594


Erstmal sind buguser naps und nicht die Leute die ihn ehrlich killen und 2. wurden schon Leute desswegen gebannt.


----------



## Kjarrigan (25. April 2010)

WarhammerOnlineFanboy schrieb:


> Boah ihr naps wenn ich das sehe man kann den boss mit n bug locker solo killen indemm man den ddor glicht benutzt dadurch verliert er beide adds.Hier ein Video dazu.Erstens wird man davon nicht gebannt der war schon 5 jahre buggy und es hat noch nie jemand bann gekriegt ->>http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QJxyYin1594




1. sind Leute die einen bug benutzen müssen um diesen Boss down zu kriegen die Naps und nicht die die ihn regulär (mit 1 oder 2 80ern^^) legen und

2. Bugusing wird seitens Blizzard bestraft, nur kommt eben keine Weltweite meldung in sämtlichen Online-Game-Portalen wenn jemand deswegen gebannt wird (außer Ensidia etc. holen sich nen Worldfirst^^ :-P)
Edit: Bugusing muss erstmal auffallen damit überhaupt bestraft wird, von daher können auch "die freunde eines Freundes" damit prahlen es so zu machen ohne gebannt zu werden weil sie eben nicht auffallen. (Vote for Überwachungstool seitens Blizzard solche geplant genutzten Bugs automatisch zu erfassen und die betroffenen Accounts zu bannen!!)

Ich selber mach den boss und den Raptorboss sporadisch alle paar Wochen vllt mal mit einem Tankpala und Resto-Druiden zusammen und abgesehen von der ein oder anderen Heilung die mal durchgeht haben wir keine Probleme dabei.

MfG Kjar


----------



## Unkill (25. April 2010)

Ich schaffe als Pala den Raptor Boss und den Tiger Boss Solo, und dannach noch Hakkar


----------



## Cazor (25. April 2010)

WarhammerOnlineFanboy schrieb:


> Boah ihr naps wenn ich das sehe man kann den boss mit n bug locker solo killen indemm man den ddor glicht benutzt dadurch verliert er beide adds.Hier ein Video dazu.Erstens wird man davon nicht gebannt der war schon 5 jahre buggy und es hat noch nie jemand bann gekriegt ->>http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QJxyYin1594




wozu sollte man wien Nap den Bug nutzen müssen, umhaun fertig. Dauert 3 min.


----------



## wowoo (26. April 2010)

Cazor schrieb:


> wozu sollte man wien Nap den Bug nutzen müssen, umhaun fertig. Dauert 3 min.



Also mit Hunter und Pala schaff ich ihn auch leicht, aber mit Mage verwend ich den Bug immer.. Stört sowieso niemanden..


----------



## Eismann2070 (26. April 2010)

Alleine als Defkrieger ohne Bug ist der Tiger auch ohne Probleme zu machen. Einfach an den Gruppen davor vorbei bis zum Boss reiten, ihn und seine Jungs in die Hütte ziehen und dann rund machen. So lange man den Heiler pünktlich gestunt oder unterbrochen bekommt, ist das easy going.


----------



## Düstermond (26. April 2010)

Ich würde spontan die Heilung weglassen. 
Ein Stufe 80 Feral-Druide mit 40k HP sollte eigentlich aus allen Bosskämpfen mit vollen HP rausgehen, egal, wie lange sie dauern.
Wenn der Priester dabei sein muss, sollte er eventuell Shadow skillen. Das verkürzt den Kampf immerhin, als Heiler wird er quasi nur vom Druiden gezogen.


----------



## charly-sue (26. April 2010)

du kriegst da nie so viel schaden, dass du beim ersten oder bei den ersten 4 schlägen umkippst.. da machts nichts wenn du ma nicht heilen kannst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kankru (26. April 2010)

Habt ihr aber nen alten Thread ausgegraben!
Also die meisten die hier so große Klappe haben, haben den Boss sicher auf die Bug-use Art erledigt.
Ich hab nen Pala und nen Tankdruiden, mit beiden gehts super, einfach Trasch weglassen und in der Hütte kämpfen wo der Boss steht!

Btw: Der Bug funzt auch nimmer, war bei irgendnen Patch dabei! =)


----------



## Bandit 1 (26. April 2010)

Also ich habe es gestern mit meinen Def-Klamotten getestet.

Kara - der erste Boss
Zul - Tiger- und Raptorboss

Alle 3 solo machbar mit Tankkrieger. Als Furor geht nicht, da zu viel Schaden reinkommt und die
Unterbrechungsfähigkeiten beim Tigerboss in Def günstiger sind.

Nur leider ist die Droprate wohl so bescheiden wie beim Baron.


----------



## WarhammerOnlineFanboy (26. April 2010)

Kankru schrieb:


> Btw: Der Bug funzt auch nimmer, war bei irgendnen Patch dabei! =)


falsch
Es gibt einen neuen Bug bei dem man ihn zum Tor Ausgang führt und re-aggrot,und das 2-3mal


----------



## campino76 (26. April 2010)

Habs am Freitag mal versucht.. mit Deff-Krieger und DK in Deff-Equip.. ging mit beiden problemlos. Den Raptorboss einfach auf der Spitze der Pyramide tanken, dann läuft man nicht Gefahr in die anderen Gruppen gefeart zu werden. Den Tigerboss in der Hütte tanken.. die Lebensbalken der Bosse einblenden lassen und den Heiler unterbrechen.. auch kein Problem.

Mit dem Krieger hab ich den Raptor am Freitag bekommen. Hat anscheinend ein glückliches Händchen, was Mount-Bosse angeht. Raptor beim erstenmal legen bekommen und das Baron-Mount war damals beim 2. kill drinnen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

